# Any Ideas?



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a friend who has a daughter who was diagnosed with cancer. She's a CRN, and unfortunately she is considered to make too much money to qualify for state aid, but she's been getting medical bills for tens of thousands of dollars, and on top of that her daughter needs a shot every other week thats $1,500 a piece that her insurance does not cover. She's in desperate need for help, and I wanted to do some type of fundraiser for her, but can't seem to come up with any ideas that would bring in a decent amount of money. Does anyone have any ideas? She's already done a carwash, and sadly it didn't help much.

Thanks in advance for all your great ideas!


----------



## sorenlaw (May 28, 2009)

get her on the local news!:happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if these ideas apply to your geographical location but I'll give it a shot.

The one thing I am sure about with fund raising is that group mentality is your best leverage point. People donate more money when they see others donating. Not all people have money to donate but some have time, materials, experience and so on.

So basically like a rotaract effort, she needs a place first of all. Then she can have a charity garage sale. People can donate their old items and maybe some can cook cookies and possibly have some make up artists to set up mini booths in that area. Have a fun carnival day.. maybe get a pinata... (ok i went a lil far)

If possible, she can contact other people with the same case and have an organized effort. Advertising could be through facebook events or hanging posters in the area. 

The basic idea is to utilize her time and expertise and the time and expertise of her friends. My basic idea is that it should be a consistent big thing, as the money required is not a small sum. Possibly contact NGOs?


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

Those are some great ideas, thank you!
Perhaps I can get some urban artists to donate some of their artwork for the cause, and sell for charity? Now I need a location...hmm...


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you or your friend go to church? There are many churches that offer help through donations. I'm sure if you ask your local church if you can wait outside of churches, with a sign that says, "My daughter has cancer and I can't afford her medication, please donate." they will let you. 

In the end, if nothing else works, I always pray. Ask a priest to pray for her during a church session. I'll pray for your friends daughter.:happy:


----------

